# Detailers Near Torque Developments International In Essex



## Sky_Captain

Hi.

Can anyone recommend a good detailer near Torque Developments International in Essex please.

Thanks very much :thumb:


----------



## dave-g

Not sure if it's near but offset detailings work is epic!


----------



## Sky_Captain

dave-g said:


> Not sure if it's near but offset detailings work is epic!


I did take a look at their page, lovely work but mucho £££'s.

Not too sure I could get the missus to agree to a multi stage paint correction with Kamikaze ISM with engine bay, interior, wheels and tyres on top.

Might be worth a go though, I like to live dangerously :lol:


----------



## mayhem85

Rob at gleamachine, one of the best around.


----------



## dave-g

Sky_Captain said:


> Might be worth a go though, I like to live dangerously :lol:


Very fair point there..... Good luck with that :lol:


----------



## Sky_Captain

dave-g said:


> Very fair point there..... Good luck with that :lol:


Thanks 

Anymore for anymore?


----------



## TomWVXR

Gleam Machine over anyone else in Essex, Wouldnt bother with anyone else imo


----------



## Gleammachine

Sky_Captain said:


> Hi.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good detailer near Torque Developments International in Essex please.
> 
> Thanks very much :thumb:


I'm 5 mins from TD, feel free to drop me an email if I can be of any help.



mayhem85 said:


> Rob at gleamachine, one of the best around.





TomWVXR said:


> Gleam Machine over anyone else in Essex, Wouldnt bother with anyone else imo


Thanks guys and much appreciated.:thumb:


----------

